# What's the diff between food and cosmetic grade olive oil?



## Saltysteele (Sep 3, 2009)

Just as the title says - what's the diff?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

ya got me ,  here is my best guess . I will guess the cosmetic costs a lot more  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 3, 2009)

..


----------



## heartsong (Sep 3, 2009)

*x*

i'll take a wild guess! 

the food grade is for internal consumption-cosmetic is for external use only.


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 3, 2009)

I have seen cosmedic grade sweet almond and apricot kernal oil before.  I checked it out then at least with these oils they sell for less than the regular oils and the oil was not from the first pressing.  Now I thought olive pomace was not from the first pressing either so it may be simular.

Bruce


----------



## kittywings (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually think the cosmetic would be cheaper... things need to be more pure if you're going to eat them.


----------



## NATURE BOY (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What's the diff between food and cosmetic grade olive oi*



			
				Saltysteele said:
			
		

> Just as the title says - what's the diff?



What's that "cosmetic OO"? I have never heard of this.
Are there someone that sells cosmetic OO? Whatever it is, it will be better to use pure food OO also for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 4, 2009)

When the olive (or whatever) is pressed for the first time - it's bottled as food grade oil. What's left behind (rinds, and pith etc) goes thru pressing again, and that is not food quality but cosmetic quality.


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 5, 2009)

I've seen it used for massage its just not first press cold press.  Its probably pleanty fine for the skin, just not what you would want to injest.. for eating you want he best you can buy!


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2009)

The difference between food grade and cosmetic grade for any oil is that the cosmetic grade is less refined (aka there are more impurities, which may be a result of the extraction process...)

The lower grades are extracted from either the pits or the pits and fruit, using solvents such as hexane...some impurities may be left in the finished product and thus should not be ingested....

For olive oil the grading is usually:  (with cosmetic grade being Grade B I believe)
Extra Virgin
Virgin
Grade A
Grade B

whereas foodgrade does not come into contact with harmful solvents, I believe that foodgrade is the best option, I am not sure as to whether the cosmetic grade contains impurities left by the solvents alone or from the oil iself because it is less refined..... either way I use foodgrade everything as the REASON Im making these products for myself (and my clients/massage practice...) is because I want to have the confidence that what I am putting on my and my clients bodies is good enough to eat...literally, if I put no essential oil in it (or a small amount of an edible one such as peppermint eo...not to be ingested without proper supervision/training...) you could literally eat my lotion out the dispenser....might not taste great but it wouldnt hurt you...

Thats my opinion 



Pomace


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 5, 2009)

makes perfect sense to me!


----------

